# What is a Marcel curling iron?



## dirtyMartini (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for the stupid question but I can't seem to find the exact definition of a  Marcel curling iron anywhere. I've heard so far that they're better than the Spring-type curling irons. But what makes them better?  I've also heard that they're harder to control. What makes them harder to control?

I guess my question is, what are the benefits and drawbacks of using a Marcel curling iron that I should consider before getting one for home use? Thanks!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

a marcel iron is a curling iron consisting of a shell, a barrel or rod joined at a balancing point and a shaft. it has one frm handle and another hadle that rotates in which you can choose to lock or unlock. It is totally user controlled unlike spring handles. you use your fingers to rotate the iron and hold set the curl/wave. i'll post a picture of mine in a minute


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

they have a longer barrel shaft (because they dont have the pastic peice on the tip, they are not spring loaded, and you move the clip up and down using your hands. in the sping loaded you push down on the handle to open it, and it automatically closes. with the marcel you have to open it with your hands and close it with your hands, kind of like a scissor. the handle also rotates. it takes time to get used to though. i just got my hot tools marcel iron and i used it yesterday. the grip is definetly different than with a spring iron.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't understand the point of having a rotating handle? Isn't it inconvenient/hard to use when the outer handle rotates?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

marcel irons are mostly for professionals. the rotating handle is annoying for self use, but makes styling others hair much easier.

if you watch this video by Ford Models with stylist Johnny Lavoy he uses a Marcel iron and you can see the difference between a normal spring loaded iron and a marcel iron.

YouTube - How To: Holiday Hair by Johnny Lavoy


----------



## dirtyMartini (Dec 27, 2007)

That's the video I was watching when I first heard about Marcel irons!! But he's a professional so he makes it seem easy to use. I'm just not so sure I would get used to it..


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

it's for better control of the hair and the implement. they also make nicer look more professional curls never do i get the lines, or frizzies. They heat faster and the heat distributes more evenly. they are also better to use for cerain curled styles such as flips, or page boys, or spirals, and waves. these irons allow you to get close to the scalp for more volume as well. honestly I'm school and we use both but 100% of the student body prefers the marcel once you learn to use it , they really are easier and nicer looking. def. more professional irons.... if you want i'll do a tutorial on how to use it.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pics and the explanations! If you have the time a tutorial would be awesome! I couldn't find one anywhere (except like one from youtube). Also I don't own a Marcel iron yet (I'll have to order it through my parents cause I live in Canada and they can find products easier and cheaper in the US), but I'm seriously thinking of getting one. I'm really fed up with the Revlon stuff that doesn't heat enough to hold a curl for more than 5 minutes...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

hot tools are the best curling irons! and theyre only like $30 bucks.


----------



## bellasera (Dec 27, 2007)

They are not easy to use, but as said before give you more control.  My friend in cosmo school curled my hair with one.  She said she burned several mannequins before getting it right.


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellasera* 

 
_They are not easy to use, but as said before give you more control. My friend in cosmo school curled my hair with one. She said she burned several mannequins before getting it right._

 
I meant that once you get the technique down they are easy to use. It takes practice and as always it is much easier to do on someone else's head but i used it on myself before i cut my hair and i've only been using a marcel iron for about 2 years now. I picked up the technique within a month of practicing weekly. I don't use my spring curlers unless i have to now.


----------

